# Z-5500 Sub / Onkyo TX-NR818 Setup, HELP PLEASE



## Phoenixkatera (Feb 10, 2013)

First of all let me say this is my first setup with a receiver, so laugh it up any newbie mistakes I'm making!

I recently managed to pick up an Onkyo TX-NR 818 for a good price and am trying to hook-up my logitech z-5500 sub to it, at least till I have more funding to purchase a better sub.

I bought a digital coax cable since the outputs on the receiver appear to be coax, and the input on my Z-5500s has a digital coax port.

End result = no sound

I tried to re-run the initial hardware setup, basically just tells me I have no sub heh.

There seems to be two COAX ports under Subwoofer, I'm assuming that's because it's a 7.2 receiver, one for each sub.. I plug 1 coax cable into the receiver (port on top), other end into coax port on my control panel for the logitech sub. 

Words on display:
Input: Coax
No Digital Data

I've seen suggestions for other receivers saying to buy an RCA to mini cable..
If I buy a monoprice 15ft RCA to 3.5mm cable, is it gonna fix my problem? If so.. is there any particular reason I can't use digital media for my sub output? Surely these digital "subwoofer" cables have to be for -something-. And if I do use RCA.. it's 2 plugs.. so.. how would I hook up two subs with that.. I'm so confused. ;D


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Are you using the satellite speakers as well?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Are you sure that the Onkyo has coax digital outputs for the sub? Most receivers have analog sub outputs using RCA jacks.

A RCA to 1/8" cable should work to get an analog signal from the Onkyo to the Logitech control pod. Then set the control pod to Direct and run up the volume control.


----------



## Phoenixkatera (Feb 10, 2013)

No I'm not using the satelites.

No I'm definitely not sure! I gave the manual a quadruple over and it certainly does not state one way or the other, if I was sure of anything I wouldn't be posting my issues here hehe. ^_~

Since the problem started I've heard this from a couple people, so hopefully analog outfit fixes my problem. I'll find out soon as my cable gets here I suppose.

Thanks for your response.


----------

